# To move or not to move



## Mrlonelyhearts (Apr 12, 2012)

I have an opportunity to think about. The problem is, where I am working now is not comfortable. There is a lot of stress/investigations. Not sure if I've been looked at for anything, but have suspected for a while I am not too welcomed in my current placement. I have been staying here because of the pay/benefits and because I am 30 min from my kids; 14 (g), 12 (b), and 9 (g). Really I've only stayed out of my commitment for being a dad. I get them every other weekend and once during the week.

The new opportunity will be with the same company, just 7 hrs away from my kids. I wont' be constantly looked at. I would be working with someone I work well with (he left where I am at and has been inviting me out whenever something opens). I would know him and his family, no one else, and will have less time with my kids.

Just feeling distraught about what to do.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Only you can decide on what is most important to you.

I know for me I would never be separated from my kids. I would quit my career and work at McDonald's if that's what it took to see them.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

I agree with Wolf, leaving your kids is going to be a hard thing to live with long term, at least for me it would be. If you are doing nothing wrong in your job daily reviews shouldn't bother you, not sure what you mean by "always being watched and investigated", sounds a bit paranoid. You could leave that job and find other employment close by, that would be my first choice before leaving my kids behind.


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

Cooper said:


> I agree with Wolf, leaving your kids is going to be a hard thing to live with long term, at least for me it would be.


More important - it would be harder on your kids, IF the move meant less time with them.


----------



## Mrlonelyhearts (Apr 12, 2012)

Cooper said:


> If you are doing nothing wrong in your job daily reviews shouldn't bother you, not sure what you mean by "always being watched and investigated", sounds a bit paranoid.


I know I've made mistakes, I am human. But nothing that should mean dismissal from service. Basically, our new program coordinator is telling me and others "everything is being looked at."



Wolf1974 said:


> I know for me I would never be separated from my kids. I would quit my career and work at McDonald's if that's what it took to see them.


Yeah, I hear you. I will consider what other options I have for employment. I can't leave my kids. It would break everyone's heart.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

If you do not move..... you should go to court to get more time with your kids

one day a week and every other weekend..... seriously?

This is not 1975


----------

